# Miracle Crystal Rock Vs Porsche 997 carrera s



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Well as some of you may or may not know but my good friend Paul Aka Miracle Detail has a new range of products coming out shortly starting with his new wax Crystal Rock....The press release for this is imminent and the wax has been formulated in Switzerland by Swissvax possibly the greatest wax manufacturer in the world and certainly one of the oldest...I believe this wax has taken over a year to perfect to what Paul classes as the best possible combination for looks , durability and beading and from testing ive done over the last 3 months i have to agree...

The Flagship has been commisioned by Daniel Swarovski and has a hand made Crystal pot with pauls signature engraved in it and will be retailing for £10,000 a pot but will not be refillable. There will obviously be a cheaper version which will be announced in the press release....

Today was a live test on a car for me and i asked my good friend Pete off Astrasport if i could have his car for the day as he only lives 15 minutes away and hes a great guy with a new dream car that i know he loves to bits so i thought it was fitting really.....










So Pete turned up with the 997 and i got straight on with the wheels.....Brushed used today were my 1" , 2" and 2.5" wheel brush for inside and calliper backs , swissvax wheel brush for faces and wheel nut internals and cotton buds for inside calliper edges..

Started by apc,ing inside wheels and faces










and left to soak










then inside wheels with drumsticks










before doing faces with swissvax brushes










and callipers










wheels finished










and sprayed off



















Next the whole of the lower half was p21,s citrus degreased










before mixing a 1" to 1 litre snowfoam bottle and then foaming the car



















the car was left for 5 minutes










and then sprayed off










Next the car was washed using 2 bucket method and loɯʎz autowash and a loɯʎz sponge










before moving onto claying the car with a sonus green claybar



















The whole car was clayed including wheels and glass with a seperate claybar and then sprayed off before being washed again










and then sprayed off










Next using R.O water unfortunately now only making 20ppm not zero i rinsed the whole car over to aid drying and to stop water runs leaving trails..



















The whole car was then quick detailed using Last Touch



















and then dryed with an Aquatouch drying towel










I then went around the whole car taking photos of all the imperfections i could find to show Pete and to aid me later...









































































I then measured the paintwork and it was averageing 120 microns pretty much across the board dropping to 106 in places and upto 130 in others but pretty good...





































Now i masked the whole car up...










It was during masking up that spotted a real cloudiness almost like clearcoat failure or if you can imagine a fine overspray on the paintwork something very strange i havent seen before...It had no feel to it like overspray and i had claybared it well so i did some readings on it and decided to just final finish the area to see if it could be removed ...



















I also noticed it under the wing mirror and slightly along the door but was mainly the back panels










There was also some swirling evident although outside this car looked mint inside it didnt at all....



















Uding Final finish i eventually got rid of the cloudiness and then moved upto 3m 80349 on a fx2 pad and worked on the swirling....I actually found the paintwork easy to correct on this 997










Some scratching evident on the roof alongside swirls moved upto fx1 pad










Half the roof corrected










The rear panels finished























































The rear panel i had a problem with before moving upto fx1 pad



















The rear finished










and the side finished




























and front wings finished



















and lastly the bonnet










and finished using ultrafina and 3m waffle




























Next the whole car was Swissvax cleaner fluided










and buffed off




























before moving onto Crystal Rock....Now the wax in itself is a pleasure to use....What i really like about it is the composition of the wax and the ease of use personally..Everybody has different tastes and ways of applying wax and removing but what really struck me was the curing time is quite high being 15 minutes today but this fills me with confidence to start with. I am not a fan of 60 second curing times simply because i find it hard to understand how the wax can catalyse with the air and paintwork in such a short space of time and i alweays feel although hazed its too short a time..I have always favoured 5 to 8 minute waxes and found the 10 minute plus waxes like Divine and another top end wax very hard to remove and the later giving the bodywork a massive static charge which i absolutly hate...You can always hear it even when applying with foam applicator and is a dust magnet...Crystal Rock removed after 15 minutes as easily as mystery which is half the time and with ease...I think people will have to test my theories here when they get to play with the wax. No comment on smell.










Wax applied by pad not hand although either is suitable i would presume but i prefer pad for consistency although hand is fun sometimes...










Now while the wax was curing i had 15 minutes to get the wheels sealed for their first layer using Jetseal109 today










Callipers sealed aswell



















and to the backs of the rims



















Now the wheels were cring the wax had cured and it was time to remove





































Tyres then sprayed with Swissvax tyre










All rubber trim and wiperblades aerospaced and exhaust autosoled.....

Unfortunately the weather was grim and cloudy so outside shots in subdued weather...The car is going for a full photoshoot at a professional studio with a glam model so hopefully i can get some and add them to the thread when taken..

THE RESULTS




















































































































































































































































Now theres something cool about a porky driver wearing a VX Racing jacket:wave:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Great work, with some interesting results. Stunning car :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks brilliant Marc, love the attention to detail on the calipers and wheels :thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Fantastic work on the Porsche:thumb: very nice porsche:argie:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Is Swissvax Tyre and new product? or is it Pnew in a clear bottle

Nice work and a beautiful car too


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Fantastic work as usual, but I'm not impressed with the looks of the wax tbh. Could just be the poor lighting...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Is Swissvax Tyre and new product? or is it Pnew in a clear bottle
> 
> Nice work and a beautiful car too


Typo edited...Zymyol Tyre in a Swissvax bottle because former bottles dont work!!

The lighting was dreadful , overcast and spitting but the car looked superb..


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

thats an excellent finish :thumb:

cracking motor


----------



## jdoria (Sep 18, 2007)

CAn you comment on thefinal appearance of the wax? Removal, easy/hard?


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Looking good! Stunning car


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> The lighting was dreadful , overcast and spitting but the car looked superb..


Cracking work on a cracking mototr Marc. Top job mate.

I always find that such a well-executed finish shows itself in a better light, in low light - if you catch my drift. That for me is what separates a good wax from other LSPs.

Nice one.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work marc :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

seriously impressive!! u lucky bugger


----------



## minimanac (May 22, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Typo edited...Zymyol Tyre in a Swissvax bottle because former bottles dont work!!
> 
> The lighting was dreadful , overcast and spitting but the car looked superb..


I was going to ask about that zymyol tyre! My bottles fuggered too  It gets stuck half way, then leaks. Do the empty schpritzer bottles work fine to spray zymyol tyre??

Looks stunning! The reflection on that Pork looks amazing in your garage!

Do you dilute the p21s autowash and if so how much? I always used it neat, but have recently realised i am near finishing the bottle, and its not cheap either


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

Truly amazing Marc. Keep up the great work. Your details are pure work of art.


----------



## jake_b (Jan 9, 2008)

it looks great.. can't wait to have that wax//


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great work marc


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

very nice write up and detail. most impressive and a lovely finish acheived.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Superb detailed write up and cracking results - Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a cracking detail and write up - thanks for posting it up.
How do you find the wax in comparison to other high end waxes?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Good work mate, and i like the attention to things like calipers etc, spot on


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Superb as always Marc..


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Looks good, and good write up

One quick question, in the past you have commented and said things like how hard Divine is to come off is good, why is it now not good?

Also although looking good I can't see any difference between this finish and something like Dodo Supernatural, DW Double wax or Race Glaze new 55 , I know the weather isn't great but even so a great wax will still show off (ie Divine or Royale) Oh and this is not a knock of you or the wax just my personal views


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome work!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Refined Reflections said:


> Looks good, and good write up
> 
> One quick question, in the past you have commented and said things like how hard Divine is to come off is good, why is it now not good?
> 
> Also although looking good I can't see any difference between this finish and something like Dodo Supernatural, DW Double wax or Race Glaze new 55 , I know the weather isn't great but even so a great wax will still show off (ie Divine or Royale) Oh and this is not a knock of you or the wax just my personal views


No absolutely.....Ok i think the thing is that as time goes by i learn things and realise that along the way ia m nieve to things i believe myself that sometimes are not quite as i interpret them......What i will say is that when i tested Divine i had previously been using more of the creamy waxes as i call them and i couldnt get my head around how they worked with regards to bonding.....Longer was better and harder was more stable in my eyes.....I then started using mystery and i love this wax to bits but again cure time was up and i liked the idea that the result i got was better with a lesser cure time but not a 60 second product....I think to be fair with Divine the tub i was given was a formulation that was very very tough to come off and i believed this to be the case with all high end expensive waxes but have realised over time that its not the case......Divine finish was superb but i still say it was hard work but this could be down to the formulation because after speaking to Roy and some others who have used it i believe what i experienced is possibly not the norm either that or in my inexperience at the time i simply left too long.....With the Crystal Rock what i found was that although it was a long cure time it removed with ease and i liked it....

I think the honest thing is i would have to know what formulation this Divine was to critise it because looks wise it was stunning no doubt but ease of use was quite hard and i dont think that is so with what other Swissvax Detailers are saying.......Does that make sense......

As for the finish well how can i stand up and say its the best thing since sliced bread because i cant as i would be lieing , what i can say is to me it was possibly the best finish i have seen combined with ease of use.....Durability will be tested over time with the 997 and i cant fib and say hell yea 2 years at least as i cannot back that up...

Im pretty confident that people will get to try some and make their own opinions but one mans wine is another mans poison...


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Cheers for your reply Marc, interesting comments on your Divine being an odd ball, as every single pot I've used or inspected (either mine or others including one private buyers car version with the 2 pots in the perspex case)) has been rock solid, inc Roy's Italian version. I agree on the not leaving it too long, its a ***** to remove, even more so when its sunny.


I'm going to ask you the $64,000 question on Paul's wax, is the wax in this crystal pot a different formulation to that which will be sold at about £500? or are they the same and its just the pot thats different? Also your tongue in cheek comment on durability, I know what you are saying but I would be interested in knowing under what conditions durability is going to be tested (garage/show queen or daily driver) fingers crossed its a daily driver as even Mer will look great for months on a garage/show queen.

Lastly I agree finish is very personal, as you say one mans wine is another mans poison.


----------



## Paddy-1 (Feb 16, 2008)

quality work!


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

:repost: , LOL


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

10 grand for some wax!!!! proper hardcore stuff!!!


----------



## Maccaa (Apr 3, 2007)

Marc,

Fab write up as always. Keep it up.

Maccaa


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Refined Reflections said:


> Cheers for your reply Marc, interesting comments on your Divine being an odd ball, as every single pot I've used or inspected (either mine or others including one private buyers car version with the 2 pots in the perspex case)) has been rock solid, inc Roy's Italian version. I agree on the not leaving it too long, its a ***** to remove, even more so when its sunny.
> 
> I'm going to ask you the $64,000 question on Paul's wax, is the wax in this crystal pot a different formulation to that which will be sold at about £500? or are they the same and its just the pot thats different? Also your tongue in cheek comment on durability, I know what you are saying but I would be interested in knowing under what conditions durability is going to be tested (garage/show queen or daily driver) fingers crossed its a daily driver as even Mer will look great for months on a garage/show queen.
> 
> Lastly I agree finish is very personal, as you say one mans wine is another mans poison.


I think with the Divine im hoping you wasnt assuming that i was saying the wax was not correct what i was saying was i have no idea how old it was , what formulation this wax had compared to the age etc

This is the spec:

It is made to order and is specifically formulated to meet the paint system of individual cars.

So i cannot say if this wax was made for a Lancia or a Lamborghini hence it could be a very hard formulation so maybe a comparison to newer Divine is unfair. I am erring on user error then on your comments and may have left on too long as we all learn along the way and being the first time i had used it that may be the case , i am quite happy to admit that if that is the case..

I think i have to be very careful what i quote here regarding the wax because to be totally honest i try to stay out of the nitty grittys regarding the wax and marketing or formulation issues just as a friend play with it and give my honest opinions which i have done.....As far as im aware it is the same wax in both jars but i cannot be totally 100% certain the crystal pot will be the very same pot when released and thats all i can add on the subject to be fair.

Petes 997 who i will add is a lovely genuine guy will be his daily driver that is until he puts the v8 astra on the road....

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v368/Pete123/?action=view&current=EngineRunning.flv

http://www.astraownersclub.com/vb/showthread.php?t=91908 :lol:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

That astra is a beast. Sounds awesome too. Alot of work going into it.

Nice detail too marc. I'd like to have a go with his new wax, though i imagine everyone would.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Cheers again Marc :thumb:

I thought the Divine you used was the Germania version, the generic one produced for German paint types, though if you are talking Italian then I'd guess its the other generic version. The individual car type version of Divine is the one that comes in 2 pots (both the same mix just twice the amount) and its supplied in the perspex presentation case with a plaque listing the car/paint type (or at least that what the set one of my clients have), as a passing comment his was made for his Ferrari, we put my Germania and his one on the bonnet and I'm buggered if either of us could tell any difference in smell, feel and use and then afterwards the finish.

Cheers for your views on Paul's wax, I guessed you wouldn't be able to say for sure but I appreciate your comments, I'll wait and see what the press release is when it comes.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks good but is it really any different to a £35 tub of Dodo Juice?

10k is a shed load of money for a wax....


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

great work but im with others doesnt look that good for the crazy price tag, dodo all the way for me


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

10 grand for a pot of wax :doublesho I guess that's aimed at the pro detailers who can spread the cost or at people with more money that sense. Nice detail all the same and nice porker. :thumb:


----------



## V3polo6n2 (Jan 14, 2007)

Very nice job Marc.

Happy to see your job here...  

You're a luckyboy to have the privilege to test this nice wax... 

See you later'


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Looks good but is it really any different to a £35 tub of Dodo Juice?
> 
> 10k is a shed load of money for a wax....


It's 10k for a posh pot really though, the wax price makes up a tiny amount of the overall marketing hype but let's not go there again


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks great! Mr Mann must of been very pleased! 

Do you think you will detail his 'other' beast!?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

megaboost said:


> It's 10k for a posh pot really though, the wax price makes up a tiny amount of the overall marketing hype but let's not go there again


Oooh its just like IMOC Chat.....no lets not start this one off again!!

:tumbleweed: :tumbleweed: :tumbleweed:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

DarrylB said:


> Looks great! Mr Mann must of been very pleased!
> 
> Do you think you will detail his 'other' beast!?


Ive already said when the v8 Astra is running and ready i will do it for him yea no worries...Ive already told him that.


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Very Nice as always from you 
Glad you are up about and back to detailing:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Harley..


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey Marc, forgot to ask, whats up with the RO filter?

Have you changed the filters? Mine is still going strong producing 0 ppm water.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work and write up there (a few pics also lol). Liking the garage collection :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Neil yes filter needs changing...Possibly semi permeable membrane.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning finish there :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I trust the container being talked about is different to the one shown in the pics so far, as that is just a Swarovski Tresor jewelry box available universally online for approx 560 GBP. It is a wooden container with a crystal glass lid, that has apparently had a sticker applied to the underside of the lid from the pictures.

A unique commissioned Swarovski container with some engraving on it would definitely be worth a little closer to 10k as bespoke containers always cost far more.


----------



## Detail-works (Aug 30, 2006)

to be honest, as much as he is well known on here and in newspapers, etc, I don't think the wax will really sell at that price. People are never going to justify the gains over a cheaper alternative, such as a Z wax or a dodo, etc.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Great work Marc.

I'm not getting into any arguments about who or what price! I'm going to comment on your work and the wax.

Fantastic looking results :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Macmini said:


> i dont think 500 sterling for (t)his wax actually is _*mega expensive*_, or is it?


Are you serious. Reality check needed. £500 for a pot of wax. :speechles I actually don't believe you said that. 
I was, however, talking about the 10.000 pot though.

I'm :doublesho :speechles :doublesho :speechles :doublesho :speechles :doublesho


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I have put my name down for some


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

If only we knew what the "chi-ching" to "bling-bling" ratio was for a pot of PD's wax or Zym0l for that matter. ie the cost of the wax in the pot v profit for the wax company. The cost of the wax in a Royale pot I would think would be less than £100.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Good work, awesome car!:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Marc - looks like great work and your usual amazing attention to detail and quality write up :thumb:

I have no doubt the car looked absolutely stunning in the metal and anyone who knows anything about light and photography will know that photos mean diddly, and without the right light the pictures will always be poo  Dont even try to compare pictures of a car's finish taken in different lighting in different parts of the world at different times with different exposure settings.... :lol:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work Mark, Porsche looks awesome and that new wax has really bought out the reflections even more !:thumb:


----------



## Evo Nabz (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks like a top job, Not to sure on the price of the wax tho :doublesho


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great write up as usual from Marc. 

Top car too. I'm sure marc could do a good job with a bottle if Cif and a loo roll!

As for the Wax its a £500 wax in a bespoke container albeit a pretty expensive one. Similar to Dodo SN being a £65 wax again in a, not quite so fancy, container.

Me, I'll stick to Z Glasur and I've just ordered Z Concours and wait till the hype dyes down.

Hmm.......whatever happened to Double Wax.......how quickly we forget.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> As for the Wax its a £500 wax in a bespoke container albeit a pretty expensive one. Similar to Dodo SN being a £65 wax again in a, not quite so fancy, container.
> 
> Me, I'll stick to Z Glasur and I've just ordered Z Concours and wait till the hype dyes down.
> 
> Hmm.......whatever happened to Double Wax.......how quickly we forget.


Doublewax is alive and well  Like Rubbishboy's Original and Juiced Editions, it will remain within our range. I suppose there is an element of 'next best thing' in the wax world though. However, we are growing as a company and filling out our range month by month - Z have been around years, so they are going to bring out less new stuff.

As for the 'bespoke' container comment, there has been no further clarification. As has been mentioned, the one in the pics looks like a commonly available Swarovski box that is NOT bespoke. Less flash and less expensive though the Supernatural container may be, it is actually a unique container and not available to the general public.

But yes, the principle is the same. 500 quid wax in fancy pot; 65 quid wax in less fancy pot. The question will always be whether the results (good as they will be as Swissvax make great waxes) are worth the additional outlay.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Doublewax is alive and well  Like Rubbishboy's Original and Juiced Editions, it will remain within our range. I suppose there is an element of 'next best thing' in the wax world though. However, we are growing as a company and filling out our range month by month - Z have been around years, so they are going to bring out less new stuff.
> 
> As for the 'bespoke' container comment, there has been no further clarification. As has been mentioned, the one in the pics looks like a commonly available Swarovski box that is NOT bespoke. Less flash and less expensive though the Supernatural container may be, it is actually a unique container and not available to the general public.
> 
> But yes, the principle is the same. 500 quid wax in fancy pot; 65 quid wax in less fancy pot. The question will always be whether the results (good as they will be as Swissvax make great waxes) are worth the additional outlay.


I would like to see someone do a comparison between Crystal Rock and Supernatural, i would be suprised if there Crystal Rock is much better if at all.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Doublewax is alive and well  Like Rubbishboy's Original and Juiced Editions, it will remain within our range. I suppose there is an element of 'next best thing' in the wax world though. However, we are growing as a company and filling out our range month by month - Z have been around years, so they are going to bring out less new stuff.
> 
> As for the 'bespoke' container comment, there has been no further clarification. As has been mentioned, the one in the pics looks like a commonly available Swarovski box that is NOT bespoke. Less flash and less expensive though the Supernatural container may be, it is actually a unique container and not available to the general public.
> 
> But yes, the principle is the same. 500 quid wax in fancy pot; 65 quid wax in less fancy pot. The question will always be whether the results (good as they will be as Swissvax make great waxes) are worth the additional outlay.


I agree.

I do have Purple Haze and was impressed with the results and recommend to friends etc.

Rubbishboys original is on my hitlist this year and I like the fact Ben doesn't ram the advertising down our throats.

Does seem tho the next "wonder" waxes are coming out every couple of weeks from different manufactures.

Waxes Like BOS, and Vic Cons all have a proven track record. Only time will see if Dodo SN and Miracle CR will become one of the "Hall of Famers"

I wait for others with more cash to do my reserch.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

10k :lol:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Some interesting reading & excellent results.

Shame about the weather being so dull, I'd love to see it on a nice bright day, reflections popping out all over I expect :thumb: 


£10k is a little out of my price range though, but as with anything, people will buy it..


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

any other wax marc and it wouldnt've been an issue, some people just have other agenda's.

keep them coming matey


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Marc - I was really glad that you posted this thread. I always find you details and write ups are some of the best. You have tried and own a lot of different waxes in a wide range of price brackets and therefore are in a better position than most to comment on the difference between them. The higher priced waxes always seem to spark off a controversial debate, but at the end of the day no one is forcing anyone to buy anything - we can all make up our own minds. Yes, we are all influenced by hype and marketing, but that clearly was not your intention here nor has it been your approach in the past - a point you were clearly making by posting up the comparison pictures of Royale & Pete's 53. It is a great shame that the post has gone off in the direction it has. It is wise to be critically sceptical of new things and seek evidence to back up claims that are made, but when that criticism is then aimed on a personal level it shows an immaturity in the person making the criticism. They are lowering themselves to the level of the schoolroom bully as they do not have the skill to continue a rational debate. I would suggest that we all ignore such comments and stick to enjoying seeing pictures of a well detailed car.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry - late input from a moderator guys  

Whether Marc's original report would "make" me buy a pot of this new wax or not isn't the point. It's a new wax and we all love new waxes don't we?

Yet again we have a post getting personal with people name calling and insulting each other. We all know that photos rarely tell the whole story and I don't believe that Marc was implying anything different in his original post.

It really is a sad day when a detailing enthusiast pulls a thread about a new product following continual flaming :wall: 

Anyone wanting to discuss this further can do so with me via PM  

Thanks.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Marc, dont let people like Zoran, who just love to cause conflict and debate about a debate put you off posting on this great forum, as i like many love your work and write ups.:thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

182_blue said:


> agreed
> 
> pages and pages !!!!!, if i had time i would tidy it up now but i havnt


I don't have time either but 2 moderators have now become involved so for the last time can we keep this to the topic in hand.

Thanks


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

ZoranC said:


> ....and this will be the last post from me on the subject...


:wave:

I love your work Marc, the attention to detail, the photography and the write up. Keep it coming!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, aprox 100 posts removed, i dont want to remove anymore, keep on topic, keep it nice, and keep it constructive


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Pro photoshoot is over and just a couple of photos thought you may enjoy...Full shoot photos next week (And ive seen her in nuts!!..lol)


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

get her of the bonnet she might scratch it. lol


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

stunning work, it looks great


----------



## martind511 (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice pictures!


----------

